# see not all Standardbreds are ugly



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

See not all standardbreds are ugly. Art Major is gorgeous example of a well bred standardbred. I love this horse!







:lol:


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither is my STB, she's gorgeous


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I love this guy too!Stone Bridge Regal is his name nothing but power is his game lol.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I LOVE his color! Oh my gosh!!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay. Well. I just died. 

That second stallion... -faint-


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Isnt he gorgeous! I will always love the standardbred breed I was raised with them. Right along side my drafts and draft crosses.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually don't know anything about them. :/ I definitely admire them though... I love their coats, I'm a fan of bays, lol.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Standardbreds have alot of heart eager to please attitudes. They are laid back breed But also have really strong hind ends that make them exellent jumpers. I had a gelding Named Chevy that I could jump 4' with ease. STBs are making a huge presense in the rings. I would love to go back to breeding them strictly for the show ring. Although I do still love the racing!


----------



## Sis (Mar 14, 2012)

My Standardbred, Midnite, is just as beautiful! Please look at him on my horses page! It's funny, because I have a friend who used to own Standardbreds that he raced at the local harness track, and I used to go with him a lot and hang out on the backstretch. I never liked the Standardbred build, and they all seemed to have oddly long heads with big ears. I thought they were some of the ugliest horses I had seen! So when a different friend of mine called to say that she was going to look at a pair of horses, a Paint and a Standardbred, and she was buying the Paint and she wanted to know if I wanted the Standardbred, I was skeptical. She insisted that the horse was beautiful, but I highly doubted I would like him. But when I saw him, I fell in love! He was the most beautiful horse I had ever seen in real life (instead of on a calendar or soemthing). He's shorter and stockier than most Standardbreds, and has an amazing head, especially compared to the other Standardbreds I've seen. He's even prettier than my Thoroughbreds! And that's saying something!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I never really liked Standardbred heads xD But I do like the first guy.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, the first stallion has a much finer head than is typical of the breed. The second stallion is more of the norm with his head, from my experience.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a big, manly roman nose. That second stallion is yum!

It's nice to see some standies that are in shape, well-fed, groomed, etc...
I only ever see the Amish buggy horses around here, and they are so sad :-(


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He's a gorgeous horse for sure!
I was going to say most Standerbred I've seen have been not so pretty but I was thinking of Saddlebreds. 

I have two real goofy looking (one is just...UGLY! Lol maybe she mature nicer) but the other produces nice so there can be hope for some not-so-pretties.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *I love this guy too!Stone Bridge Regal is his name nothing but power is his game lol.*


This is a gorgeous horse I love his color


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww these guys are beautiful! The only STB I ever met was ugly and mean. Very difficult guy to work with. I attributed his nastiness to his rough past and not the breed though.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

*I personally think all horses are beautiful!!!! Some have ugly manners though.....*


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

My stb mare is beautiful, but I'm of course biased! She's got a finer head than most, my avatar makes it look longer than it is but she fits into a smaller halter and bridle than the common standie. But god I love this breed!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy hell!! If I didnt see that freeze brand I would mistake it for another breed!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful horses-I rode some Standardbreds on my teens-had to go find them on their open range pasture-so the rides weren't long-haha!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate peope that generalise every standardbred to a particular stereotype! If people wern't so biased maybe not as many would be left to starve or be sold to the knackery!
I have a gorgeous girl, her head is big but it is in perfect proportion to her 15.3hh body and although not like an arabian which would look ridiculous on her is very beautiful!! 

I dont mean to offend anyone! (just in case) but im pretty passionate about this as my girl was in a horrifying condition when i got her and if there wasnt as much discrimination maybe she wouldnt have been treated like that!


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Woah, my mare shares a lot of the same breeding as Stone Bridge Regal. Albatross, Tar Heel, Bret Hanover, Adios, Brenna Hanover, VooDoo Hanover, Dale Frost, and others. Seems kinda like Thoroughbred breeding, everyone has the big names?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Who said Standarbreds are ugly??

The most gentle, tractable horses I've known have been Standardbreds. Pretty is as pretty does .. and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

You don't have to have a big butt or a dished head to be pretty!

Love 'em!


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

my standy of 23 years Crackerjack man the bay standardbred


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

SkyeDawn said:


> Woah, my mare shares a lot of the same breeding as Stone Bridge Regal. Albatross, Tar Heel, Bret Hanover, Adios, Brenna Hanover, VooDoo Hanover, Dale Frost, and others. Seems kinda like Thoroughbred breeding, everyone has the big names?


 e.o my new standy is related to yours


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

donovan said:


> e.o my new standy is related to yours


=o really?? what's his registered name?


----------

